# DRO recommendations for Sieg X2 Mini-Mill?



## mfarris (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations for a 3-axis DRO for the sieg mini-mill?  I know LMS carries them for $700+, but I was hoping for something more inexpensive than that.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you checked out the shumatec group at http://www.shumatech.com/?

I have the DRO-550 on my X2.

Chuck


----------



## mfarris (Aug 21, 2012)

Does shumatech sell the entire DRO kit?


----------



## purpleknif (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the I gaging ones myself. Can't beat em for the price.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 21, 2012)

My mill came (second hand) with the scales already installed. The previous owner had a Shumatec DRO installed but kept the DRO for his new mill. I got involved with the Shumatec Group and bought the board, housing, and components and assembled my DRO myself. Love it!
If you got the Shumatec DRO, you would still need to buy the scales seperatly. The group had a deal going on Igaging scales last I heard.

Chuck


----------

